# Redirect



## FaBoW (14. Juli 2004)

Hi ihr,

folgende Sachlage:

Ich bin im Besitz von 2 verschiedenen Webspace Paketen, einmal 20 und einmal 5 MB Speicher. Ich hätte jetzt gerne eine Umleitung von dem 5MB Webspace auf den 20MB. Das ganze funktioniert mit ner .hataccess

```
Redirect  permanent  /  http://www.homepage.de/
```
 auch wunderbar jedoch möchte ich diesen Redirect von einem Ordner "misc" ausschließen. Das heißt ich möchte, wenn ich die URL "www.homepage2.de/misc" aufrufe diesen Ordner auch anzeigen aber bei anderen URLs wie "www.homepage2.de" oder "www.homepage2.de/engine.php" möchte ich "www.homepage.de" bzw "www.homepage2.de/engine.php" anzeigen.

Weiß da jemand ne Lösung? 

Was dann noch n Problem wäre: mit diesem .htaccess Redirect ändert sich auch automatisch die URL Anzeige in der Addressleiste. Wenn ich also Homepage2 aufruf, werde ich also direkt auf Homepage1 weitergeleitet und die Addresszeile ändert sich von HP2 zu HP1. Kann man das umgehen? Also das HP2 weiterhin oben steht?

Ich möchte also eigentlich, dass man nicht sieht wo meine Daten liegen und da ich mehr als 5 MB Daten für meine Homepage brauch, gibts Möglichkeit den Webspace2 für die Homepage zu verwenden nicht.


----------



## Sinac (14. Juli 2004)

Ich denke ModRewrite sollte dir helfen. Ist doch ein Apache Webserver,oder?


----------



## FaBoW (14. Juli 2004)

Rischdisch, isn Apache aber von ModRewrite hab ich leider keine Ahnung :|


----------



## Sinac (15. Juli 2004)

lerne =)


----------



## FaBoW (15. Juli 2004)

Also 1. würd ich deinen post mal als Spam ahnden. 2. is das hier n Forum in dem man fragt um eben zu lernen und um Hilfe zu bekommen 3. hab ich gestern google befragt aber nichts über Redirect mit Mod Rewrite gefunden. Wenn du also weiterhin nur so dumme Antworten auf lager hast und nur posten willst um deinen Postcount in die Höhe zu treiben: poste wo anders aber nicht in Threads die ich aufgemacht hab weil ich ernsthafte Hilfe brauch.


----------



## Sinac (15. Juli 2004)

Also 1. ist das kein Spam, sondern ein Hinweiß wie du dein Problem "...aber von ModRewrite hab ich leider keine Ahnung" lösen kannst.
2. Du hast gelernt: Dein Problem sollte mit ModRewrite lösbar sein und du bekommst Hilfe wenn du nach etwas genauem fragst, keiner wird dir hier eine fertige Lösung bauen und das ist auch nicht der Sinn des Forums.
3. Hast du dann wohl nicht richtig geschaut oder dich falsch informiert denn es hat mich keine 5 Minuten gekostet zu lernen und zu verstehen wie ich eine Umleitung mit ModRewrite einrichte. z.B. so:

```
<VirtualHost _default_:80>
    RewriteEngine on
    RewriteRule ^/(.*) http://www.homepage2.de/$1 [L,R]
</VirtualHost>
```

Wenn du also weiter nicht in der Lage bist mit der Hilfe die dir gegeben bist zu arbeiten und denen die helfen wollen unterstellst sie wollen nur mehr Beträge haben (was ich wohl nicht nötig habe) frag bitte woanders denn ich und wohl auch der Rest vom Forum versucht ersthaft anderen Hilfestellung zu geben jedoch so das die dabei etwas lernen und nicht einfach nur abschreiben müssen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Ben Ben (15. Juli 2004)

> 3. hab ich gestern google befragt aber nichts über Redirect mit Mod Rewrite gefunden



ich hoffe du legst nicht überall so ein grosses Engagement an den Tag und befragst *nur* google.
Wenn ich mir zu dem Thema ein Buch kaufen wollte würde ich auch nicht ein Google Buch kaufen sondern vielleicht eins was irgendwo im Titel Apache o.ä, enthält. Daher liegt es nahe mal bei Apache nach ModRewrite zu suchen.
Dann findest du das hier: http://httpd.apache.org/docs-2.0/mod/mod_rewrite.html
Eigentlich recht einfach.


----------



## FaBoW (15. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Also 1. ist das kein Spam, sondern ein Hinweiß wie du dein Problem "...aber von ModRewrite hab ich leider keine Ahnung" lösen kannst.
> 2. Du hast gelernt: Dein Problem sollte mit ModRewrite lösbar sein und du bekommst Hilfe wenn du nach etwas genauem fragst, keiner wird dir hier eine fertige Lösung bauen und das ist auch nicht der Sinn des Forums.
> 3. Hast du dann wohl nicht richtig geschaut oder dich falsch informiert denn es hat mich keine 5 Minuten gekostet zu lernen und zu verstehen wie ich eine Umleitung mit ModRewrite einrichte. z.B. so:
> ...




Also Schlaubi Schlumpf.
1. "Lernen" passt dann deiner Ansichts nach als Antwort auf jedes Thema hier also ist es doch SPAM
2. Das bei dir da oben gibt nen Internal Server Error also hast du wohl  falsch "gelernt" und nicht "verstanden"
3. Hast du keine Hilfe gegeben sondern nur ein Wort. Sagt dir dein Lehrer wenn du etwas nicht kapierst auch "lernen"? Ja? Kranke Vorstellung, Lehrer sind da um was zu lehren und wenn du schon in nem Forum antwortest dann erwarte ich bestimmt nicht das du mir sagt wie ich das jetzt lösen kann um das per copy'n'paste zu benutzen sondern Informationen zur Problemlösung. Sonst hätt ich nicht gefragt.

@ BenBen ich hab nach "Apache + Mod Rewrite + Redirect" gesucht, ich such aber generell "Nur auf deutsch Seiten suchen"


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von FaBoW _
> *Also Schlaubi Schlumpf.
> 1. "Lernen" passt dann deiner Ansichts nach als Antwort auf jedes Thema hier also ist es doch SPAM
> *


Sinac hat dir ein Suchwort / Begriff vorgegeben, nach dem du suchen solltest und auch weiterkommst.



> 2. Das bei dir da oben gibt nen Internal Server Error also hast du wohl  falsch "gelernt" und nicht "verstanden"


Weil du ja so viel "gelernt" hast, könntest du ja jetzt bei jeglichen mod_rewrite-Fragen helfen.



> 3. Hast du keine Hilfe gegeben sondern nur ein Wort.


Wenn du zu faul bist, Zeit zu investieren, Google zu bedienen, zu arbeiten, etc. , sind wir auch zu faul, dir zu helfen.



> Sagt dir dein Lehrer wenn du etwas nicht kapierst auch "lernen"? Ja? Kranke Vorstellung, Lehrer sind da um was zu lehren


OK - kein Problem. Du überweist ~ 10000,-- Euro an Sinac oder irgendjemanden anderen und du wirst einen Monat lang gelehrt. Alternativ wäre nur eine Lösung deines obigen Problems "gelehrt" für 100,-- Euro möglich.
*Komm von deinem hohen Ross herunter und leg' deine Faulheit ab!*


*Und: [x] Du willst unsere Nutzungsregeln lesen!*


----------

